# Bash: aiuto dal terminale mentre si digita

## saverik

Ciao a tutti,

sto cercando un modo per farmi suggerire da bash le parole mentre digito.

Mi spiego meglio.

Vorrei che mentre scrivo qualcosa al terminale,bash sulla base di quello già digitato mi suggerisse come completare la parola.

Faccio un esempio:

digito "emerge +tab "  nel terminale.

Ottengo emerge ed emerge-webrsync ,ma non tutto quello che io ho scritto prima.

Cioe' sulla base di quello che ho digitato precedentemente lui lo ricordasse e mentre digito  vorrei ottenere il suggerimento, esempio  per un comando più lungo che ho dato precedentemente tipo emerge --ask -uDN --with-bdeps=y @world.  :Smile: 

----------

## Onip

prova

```
<Ctrl+R> "parte di comando"
```

----------

## djinnZ

```
eselect bashcomp list
```

----------

## sabayonino

credo voglia l'autocompletamento mentre digita (senza alcuna scorciatoia) in stile URL browser ....

PS : hai mai utilizzato FracciaSU/Giù per vedere lo storico dei comandi ? (bash history) o crearti degli appositi ALIAS per i comandi molto lunghi e ripetitivi ?

----------

## bandreabis

Mi viene in mente solo PAGE UP e PAGE DOWN

----------

## saverik

 *sabayonino wrote:*   

> credo voglia l'autocompletamento mentre digita (senza alcuna scorciatoia) in stile URL browser ....
> 
> PS : hai mai utilizzato FracciaSU/Giù per vedere lo storico dei comandi ? (bash history) o crearti degli appositi ALIAS per i comandi molto lunghi e ripetitivi ?

 

si esatto come il browser....

con PAGE UP e PAGE DOWN (che attualmente uso ) mi tocca scorrere a volte parecchhie righe.

con gli alias posso ricordare alcuni comandi....basta poi ricordarsi i comandi che si cercano...  :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked: 

e che a volte (sara' la  vecchiaia)non ricordo perfettamente la sintassi ma solo alcuni pezzi e quiandi bash potrebbe/dovrebbe aiutarmi!!!

La stessa funzione di quando con il browser si comincia a digitare solo che invece di usare la cache di google etc ,usa la cache del terminale.

----------

## saverik

dalle visualizzazioni sembra che l'argomento interessi molte persone...

nessun suggerimento dai guru del forum????  :Laughing: 

----------

## djinnZ

sono dall'altro capo del mondola prima traccia la ho datauna volta era CTRL+UP ma mi pare che di default da qualche tempo non sia configurata la ricerca nel bash history ma si tratta solo di impostare la scorciatoriaproprio in stile browser no

----------

## .:deadhead:.

se vuoi qualcosina di più visuale, potresti provare zsh, che dà una visualizzazione più estesa delle possibilità di completamento dei comandi.

Ti accorgi della differenza quando lavori su una live tipo SystemRescueCD che la monta di default.

magari è quel che stai cercando  :Wink: 

----------

## saverik

Dopo piu di un mese che uso zhs devo dire che mi trovo molto bene .

Molto intuitiva e veloce.

Premetto che con bash non mi trovavo male, ma penso che per uno che usa molto la tastiera zhs sia un ottima scelta.

Ringrazio deadhead per l'ottimo  consiglio.

Che faccio metto risolto oppure lascio cosi?

----------

